# The History of Cycling in Fifty Bikes



## Randomnerd (25 Jan 2018)

by Tom Ambrose
An interesting read, but I've now read it and it's time to move on.
Quite heavy so postage might be £3.00
Offer runs for a couple of weeks and then it goes in the Oxfam bag
Cheers!


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

I'll have it. PM incoming!


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2018)

arrgghh too slow


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Jan 2018)

Book now given away.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

Many thanks to the awesome Mr Spoons.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2018)

All safely received. Many thanks to @woodenspoons who is a mensch of the first order.


----------

